
Will Silicon Valley Disrupt Politics With a Candidate for Congress? - sethbannon
http://techpresident.com/news/23895/silicon-valley-tech-stars-raise-cash-ro-khanna
======
beat
Going to Washington won't disrupt politics.

IGNORING Washington will disrupt politics. Create an alternative center of
power - one that values freedom and meritocracy. That means being independent
of Big Money as well as Big Politics.

